# Missing #3



## SherryT (Jan 6, 2018)

Got parts 1, 2 and 4 so far (5 due either today or tomorrow)...how can I get it?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2018)

Sorry I'm lost parts to what??


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2018)

If your talking about the 5-day course - just send Jeff a note, and I'm sure he'll get to you. If your not talking about the course please disregard this message.

Chris


----------



## THW (Jan 6, 2018)

SherryT I am sure you can contact Jeff and get it.  If not, I could try to attach it to a private message to you.  I saved all of them.  The third lesson is a good one too about adding flavor to the meat.  It covers marinades, rubs, brines, injecting and sauces.  Be sure you get it.

Tom


----------



## SherryT (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks for the replies...could someone share a link to contact Jeff (sorry...don't know where to look).

Thanks


----------



## SherryT (Jan 6, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Sorry I'm lost parts to what??



Part 3 of the 5-day e-course...did I post the question in the wrong forum?


----------



## THW (Jan 6, 2018)

I think it is "tulsajeff" Sherry.  Go to the envelope in upper right corner and send a private message.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sherry, you posted in the correct forum. Some like myself don't always read the forum name when we use recent links or new links. 

Chris


----------



## SherryT (Jan 7, 2018)

Jeff sent the missing chapter to me and suggested the first try might have ended up in my spam folder...it did.

I feel all silly now...

Thanks to all for your comments!


----------



## THW (Jan 7, 2018)

Not any trouble at all for me Sherry.  I have had similar things happen in the past.

Have a great day


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 8, 2018)

Glad all went well. In my case I could just call it a senior moment. :rolleyes:

Sherry T  and THW Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## SherryT (Jan 8, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Glad all went well. In my case I could just call it a senior moment. :rolleyes:
> 
> Warren



I have quite a few of those myself, Warren! :)


----------



## THW (Jan 8, 2018)

Hahaha, I probably do but I can't remember.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey they are a good excuse for my miss behavior.  :D

Warren


----------



## SherryT (Jan 8, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Hey they are a good excuse for my miss behavior.  :D
> 
> Warren



Yep...who can argue with it! 

I'll be 58 in a couple of weeks and plan to use it EXTENSIVELY from now on.;)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 8, 2018)

Why your just a spring chicken I'm coming up on 75. Again thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## jaswantbro19 (May 29, 2020)

lotofadi said:


> If your talking about the 5-day course - just send Jeff a note, and I'm sure he'll get to you. If your not talking about the course please disregard this message.



Which course? Please specify? and maybe this is not the right place for asking what you want?

Regards


----------

